# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [Pilote ODBC] - Trace

## senacle

Bonjour,

Partie applicative : IIS + PHP
Partie base de donnes : SQLSERVER

J'ai install le pilote odbc sqlserver.

Ct PHP, jutilise une mme requte dans un contrleur et dans un job.
Pour le contrleur, aucun souci.
Pour le job, a met 11  12 minutes !
Alors que cest exactement la mme requte.

Aprs de longues recherches, j'ai trouv l'origine du problme.

Job + trace active du pilote ODBC : 10 minutes et le fichier de log se remplit
Job + trace inactive du pilote ODBC : immdiat

contrleur + trace active du pilote ODBC : immdiat et le fichier de log ne se remplit pas
contrleur + trace inactive du pilote ODBC : immdiat

Il devrait y avoir des log pour contrleur + trace ?
Ou au contraire, il ne devrait pas y en avoir pour job + trace ?

Le problme est ct php ou ct pilote ODBC ?

----------


## senacle

J'ai dsactiv dfinitivement la trace.

Le comportement est tout de mme surprenant.

----------

